# Ain soph aur



## o.s.entity

Hey guys,

This might be an unusual request but I am soon looking to get the phrase "Ain soph aur" in hebrew, as per the tradition of qabalah, tattooed vertically down the back of my arm.

Although I have found the hebrew translation, could someone please confirm how exactly this should read? By that I mean the order in which the letters should appear reading top to bottom?

Any help would be most appreciated.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## hadronic

Don't worry, your request is far from being unusual...

You've got everything here 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ein_Sof

0. Ain Soph Aur (Endless Light; אין סוף אור)


----------



## o.s.entity

hey, thanks for your help. 

Considering that hebrew is read RIGHT-to-LEFT, how should this look vertically?

I want the first letter at the top of my arm near the shoulder, and then descending down accordingly. So should it be... 

*top of arm*
א
י
ן
ס
ו
ף
א
ו
ר

*bottom of arm*

Hope this makes sense lol thanks...

Andy


----------



## JaiHare

o.s.entity said:


> hey, thanks for your help.
> 
> Considering that hebrew is read RIGHT-to-LEFT, how should this look vertically?
> 
> I want the first letter at the top of my arm near the shoulder, and then descending down accordingly. So should it be...
> 
> *top of arm*
> א
> י
> ן
> ס
> ו
> ף
> א
> ו
> ר
> 
> *bottom of arm*
> 
> Hope this makes sense lol thanks...
> 
> Andy



Up and down will look really bad.


----------



## o.s.entity

what makes you say that? Why will it look bad?


----------



## hadronic

I think you should keep the letters orientation relatively to the base-line (that is up-down in your case), ie turn the letter 90 degrees leftwards. 
I guess this may have to do with the 3 letters :  ן  ו  י  , that became highly undistinguishable without clear base-line. Without it, they're just a plain stroke.


----------



## o.s.entity

Hi Hadronic. Thanks for your reply! 

Sadly I don't quite understand what you mean by 'the base line'? Apologies as I have no knowledge of the hebrew language itself, only certain terms and concepts that relate to the qabalah system.

Would you mind posting the letters vertically in the order you think they SHOULD appear?

Your help is most appreciated!

Andy


----------



## NotNow

I think hadronic means you should have the letters tattooed sideways. The order is correct. Just turn the letters sideways. I don't think it's possible to give an example here because you can't type sideways.

I'll try to explain a base line. It's an imaginary line. Pretend the letters abc are written on an imaginary line. If you add the letters pjq to the group, parts of these three letters would extend below the imaginary line. The idea of a base line in more significant in Hebrew than it is in English.

This link may help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baseline_(typography)


----------



## OsehAlyah

Hi Andy.

Sorry to resurrect a month old thread, and on top of that add a somewhat off topic reply. But if you are Jewish, I just wanted to mention that Torah forbids us from having Tattoos or any kind of permanent marks (cuttings and such)
Again a million apologies if this is inappropriate just wanted to mention this.


----------

